# P226 X6 LW 9mm



## Chad (Jul 19, 2013)

Last week tried various ammo at 25yds from the bench. Fed HST 147+P is top right group w/ Speer GD 124 bottom left. ASYM 115JHP is center and bottom right, some 147 practice top left:





*three shots near the post at 6 o'clock was me messing with the trigger length of pull.

Found a local to do up a holster and mag pouches. Does good work, fast, had the holster and pouches done in 2 days: http://www.cbkydex.com/CBKydex/Home.html






Spent a few hours doing all the standard stuff on a timer at 7yds - draw, reloads, checking splits etc..

Finished doing some groups offhand to see how the LAX ammo shot: http://www.laxammo.com/

Top tgt is 10rds at 15yds, middle tgt is 10rds at 25yds and the bottom is 5rds at 5yds, 5rds at 10yds and 5 rds at 15yds:


----------



## policemedic (Jul 19, 2013)

I want your job.


----------



## Mac_NZ (Jul 19, 2013)

I got all excited when I saw P226, then I saw that, thing....

Dear America, please stop adding stupid crap to arguably the worlds finest combat pistol to make it look like a .45.

That is all.


----------



## Chad (Jul 19, 2013)

To reach someone who cares about your opinion:

http://www.sigsauer.de/deutsch/kontakt.html

That is all.


----------



## Mac_NZ (Jul 19, 2013)

Touché


----------

